# Transformers 2 Tonight!



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Off to see it in a few hours!



Don't think I've looked forward to a film release like this for quite a while! (Plus The Fox!)

Eeee!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

and me  half 7 at the local cinema  wooop


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Dont get why people get so excited over a film. My mates went to see it at midnight yesterday.


----------



## Jonathan (Jun 12, 2009)

I proper wish I had money to go tonight.
It won't be getting bootlegged at all........

I don't like a lot of the American's attitudes (no offence to our overseas friends on here).. but I would happily mount Megan Fox.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I watched it today at 12:45.

Simply... awesome! I loved it!! Some plot surprises too - I didn't know Megatron had a 'boss' 

Best special effects ever too... and a good ending


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking forward to seeing this myself :thumb:


----------



## Neofolis (Jun 10, 2009)

I still haven't even seen any trailersm because I don't generally watch TV, although I will check out the YouYube link above in a moment. That said, I still want to see it, just to see Megan Fox again.


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

Im itching to see it, love Transformers so much i even have some of the toys lol


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Me too...eight o'clock at Gunwharf Quays Vue cinema complex


----------



## CPU (Sep 11, 2007)

taking my son at 10:30am tomorrow. :lol:


----------



## stupidmonkfish (Sep 4, 2006)

RussZS said:


> I watched it today at 12:45.
> 
> Simply... awesome! I loved it!! Some plot surprises too - I didn't know Megatron had a 'boss'
> 
> Best special effects ever too... and a good ending


Easy on the spoilers chief :thumb:


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

Awesome film. No complaints at all. Definately going to see it again before it leaves the cinema. 3 Hrs though so take plenty of drink and food with you!


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

2 1/2 hours :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Woo, just got back!

Actually just got back twice as we had to race back to the cinema as the wife left her bag & phone there!

It's about 2-30hrs but with trailers etc it'll be a 3 hour sit down.

Can't decide if I prefer the 1st? I think the 1st was best.


----------



## col85 (Jan 28, 2009)

going the IMAX on sunday

theres only one way to see this film

and its on a 7 storey high screen


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Was great! Going again tomorrow!


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

I watched it today, truly amazing film


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

col85 said:


> going the IMAX on sunday
> 
> theres only one way to see this film
> 
> and its on a 7 storey high screen


After seeing it this evening i can safely say without any shadow of a doubt that i want to see it again and this time at an Imax cinema too.... it is an absolutely awesome movie :thumb:


----------



## SPECKY (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm in USA at the mo and got some free time tomoz so might go and watch !!!!!


----------



## legend_of_chaos (May 12, 2007)

I'm going to watch it at the imax in birmingham next weekend, can't wait


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i think the 1st was better though the bots were awesome. megs **** at the start had me running for the toilet


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

just booked it again tonight!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

deanchilds said:


> just booked it again tonight!


Good man


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Griffy said:


> Good man


Thanks! In IMAX so will be even better!

I just cant get the film out my head, I want to see so many bits again as they were awesome! Ive even been digging my cartoons out and ordered the ps3 games!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Optimus kicks **** (especially in the first bit for those who have seen it!).

Missus got quite emotional then!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

what a brilliant film :d

theres some really funny bits in it too


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

saw it yesterday and thought it was great, and megan fox look even better than the first one:argie:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

I went to the premiere on monday, not to see the film just the cast. Got Shia and Mr Bays Autographs, sadly Megan didnt want to sign for me. I was a few inchs away from she looked lush!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Went to see it on thursday night/friday morning. Cinema was packed for the 1min past midnight showing. Awesome film. Insane amounts of action, some ****ing badass fight scenes. Optimus prime is one hard mofo! Yes the fight scenes did get hard to follow at points since there was so much going on but it was just awesome.

I still prefer the first tbh, but the second is awesome. Will def be seeing it at an imax at some point soon. Good soundtrack too


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Amazing effects again but the first one is just a little better.


----------

